# Problems with 04 escalade



## Cadillacescalad (Nov 13, 2017)

I have an 04 Cadillac Escalade. The battery light turns on AFTER I turn it off. Also the Gear selector stays on. If I don't unhook the battery its dead within a few hours. Very frustrating being I'm a busy mom. It will go off when I start the car. The Abs and traction control lights are also on but just when the car is started. In the message center it says service stability. I'm not sure if these things are related or not? I know it's not the battery since it will be fine as long as it's disconnected. 
My second issue is when I get gas the pump shuts off due to it sucking? So in order to get say $10 worth of gas it takes about 20 minutes. Literally takes forever. Not to mention freezing my fingers and my bum off. I've looked at the hose and its not kinked or anything. So idk?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum cadilac.

At 14 years old, it may be time for a little tune up. 

As far as the gas pump cutting off and taking 20 mins to fill ur tank, could be a couple things. Simple thing like nozzle into far or not far enough will do it. Air needs to escape.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

There are great mechanics that frequent this forum, please wait for one to reply. Thank you.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Without seeing it and diagnosing it, I would say you instrument panel has takin a dump. You can get on ebay and proly send it in to get repaired. Gonna have to take it to a shop though unless you know someone who can remove it. Vehicle cannot be driven without instrument panel you have to get them the VIN# and millage and the mileage can't change. The slow filling of the tank. The video shows one way but what I encounter is a stuck check ball or a weak check ball spring in the filler neck at the tank. I just remove the fill hose from the tank and knock the check ball into the tank and put the hose back on. Now you can fill it. This is not the correct way to repair this. The correct way is a new fuel tank unless you can repair the check ball. They say it's for roll over so the fuel don't spill out but it's mostly to keep gas theft from happening. Can't get the siphon hose past the check ball. ABS..I would wait until the instrument panel is repaired before I would try to diagnose the problem. You can scan it and get codes though.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

In re: the slow fill on the gas tank, is the check engine light on? If so, have the codes pulled. I know what I would do, first, is change the gas cap. I know this sounds odd, but my Navigator had a bad cap (a crack in the seam) and quirky fuel fill habits. Changing the cap made the problem go away. It never was bad enough to pop a code though. Caps are cheap, so even if it doesn't work, it doesn't cost much. 

There should be a vent hose near the gas fill tube/tank. Sometimes that can get clogged. Bugs sometimes built nests in the hose, and cleaning it out takes care of it. If you drive on a lot of gravel roads, dirt can get in that hose too.

Saw a video of a guy cleaning out the fuel charcoal canister assembly of a Silverado being used as a farm truck. He put an air hose in one fitting and dirt shot out the other one.


----------



## Cadillacescalad (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you all so much I will try all of those things. The check engine light isn't one bout the only light that's not on! Lol... But the gas cap is hard to get off as well since there's so much suction. I've tried different ways to fill it up and none really work. But I am going to try the youtube video! I'll keep you posted! If I can get one problem illuminated I'd be a bit more happier!


----------

